# MICES :)



## WoodWitch

Hi all.
I wonder if someone here can help me?
I am an ex mouse breeder; it was my hobby years ago. I gave up my hobby when I went travelling.
Now, years later it occurs to me to start up again but I am having terrible trouble finding local contacts to start me up. The guy who started me up years ago has long since disappeared.
I have been searching for a while now. I get the odd e mail here and there but then they never amount to anything.
I found a NMC registered guy who told me to post on here and to search out the help of SARAH C and MOUSEBREEDER.
I am in Leicestershire and I gather that these guys are local to me.

I am only looking to start with just a small amount of "self" breeds, and need someone to be kind enough to help me begin.
Can anyone help and especially, does anyone know SarahC or Mousebreeder?

Also, it's really great that this website exists and to see so many lovers of mices!!
Hope to hear from mousy people soon xx


----------



## Cait

Hi  Whereabouts are you? Also, are you planning to show or are the mice just for pets at the moment? Do you have any varieties in mind?


----------



## julieszoo

Welcome to the forum


----------



## WoodWitch

Thankyou. It's nice to be here and meet other "mousey" people.
I have found "Mousebreeder" but not from SarahC yet. I live in hope


----------



## SarahC

Hi and welcome.I doubt I will be able to help with selfs.What colour are you after?


----------



## WoodWitch

Oh hi SarahC. Now I found both of you...that's excellent!!
Are you not breeding any "self" varieties then? That's a shame. 
With regard to which colour I am after breeding....as I explained to Mr Mousebreeder, I am not overly fussy really. I love all of them. I have a special preference for Black, Cream/Ivory, Reds, Silver, himalayan, and any satins are beautiful. 
I only just want a small few to start my mousery off again, and I don't plan to show ....not at first anyway. It's all about a hobby for me. Maybe in years to come I might consider shows. It would be nice to have the option.
Which varieties do you breed/specialise in SarahC?
Anyway, It's nice to meet you
x


----------



## SarahC

I haven't got any litters old enough to go at the moment.From your list I could do the reds and if you can get some pew does from Cait if she has any,I can provide a siamese buck so that you could breed himalayans.Brokens are my main interest.


----------



## Mark

tratallen said:


> Oh hi SarahC. Now I found both of you...that's excellent!!
> Are you not breeding any "self" varieties then? That's a shame.
> With regard to which colour I am after breeding....as I explained to *Mr(s) Mousebreeder*, I am not overly fussy really. I love all of them. I have a special preference for Black, Cream/Ivory, Reds, Silver, himalayan, and any satins are beautiful.
> I only just want a small few to start my mousery off again, and I don't plan to show ....not at first anyway. It's all about a hobby for me. Maybe in years to come I might consider shows. It would be nice to have the option.
> Which varieties do you breed/specialise in SarahC?
> Anyway, It's nice to meet you
> x


hehe

Welcome to the forum


----------



## WoodWitch

I know, I know......My bad!!
Sorry to the lovely "lady" MouseBreeder. I already made my apologies to her in PM.

Pleased to meet "MR" Mischief (please tell me that you're a boy


----------



## Cait

tratallen said:


> please tell me that you're a boy


 :lol:


----------



## Mark

Its strange i was when i work up this morning but i havent yet met a woman called Mark either :roll:

LOL


----------



## WoodWitch

Well, it's really lovely to meet you ALL.....
You are all very kind and helpful and I'm very grateful to all those who have e mailed and offered me some help.
Thankyou so much xx


----------



## DomLangowski

Hiya, Welcome to our site


----------



## WoodWitch

Thankyou DomL, pleased to meet you......it's very nice to be here x


----------



## Peteyandthegang

:welcome1 I'm female despite the name. The plot thickens :lol:


----------



## WoodWitch

He he.....Hello Peteyandthegang....who is a lady.
You're all _teasing_ me now!
I've made quite a name for myself haven't I? One mistake and I'm branded a "gender ignoramous"  
Will I ever come back from my mistake I wonder?
I've taken all precautions possible (I think), by looking at the mug shots of you all, so now I have more of a clue. Interesting shots by the way!
But...all you clever teasers....who knows if "*I*" am a lady or a man hhmmmmm?


----------



## SarahY

Ooh, I know, I know!!! At least your name tends to be quite gender-specific, but I guess I could be wrong... :lol:

Sarah xxx


----------



## WoodWitch

You can't play SarahY, you already know  . Have PM'd you x


----------



## SarahY

LOL, I shall just be quiet and smug-looking 

Sarah xxx


----------



## bubba31

hiya m8 hope ur enjoying the forum like me


----------



## Rowangate

Hi & welcome to the forum


----------

